# Introducing - Minnesota Lady Slipper



## muffntuf (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is the beauty born 6/9. I am just a little late getting pics posted. She is quite the character! IF she doesnt' like something, she just backs up to it or you and lets you have it both barrels. Good thing she is so small!


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, she's cute! Shiner does the same thing. Can't tell you how many times that little brat's kicked me.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 25, 2008)

She and her dam are just beautiful



. A neat name would be "Dot Your I TAP" or something of that sort, because of her blaze


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 25, 2008)

She is adorable! And her dam isn't that bad either!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 29, 2008)

Love her blaze Trace!


----------



## strass (Jun 30, 2008)

She sounds like a little spit-fire. Congrats on a cute baby.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes she is a spitfire! She is tearing up the pastures with her big sis (not related) Cookie now.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful filly , love her dam


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you very much. You should see Lady's big sis, Tulip. She will be at Congress this year. I may make a fool of myself, but I am going to have fun doing it!

Anyways, Tulip is turning out beautiful.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats what it is all about enjoying your horses and having fun. Winning is frosting on the cake.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 2, 2008)

She is amazing, I love her blaze. Nice filly you have there.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Kelly. All 4 siblings have a very nice blaze on their faces. Which normally drives me nuts because it sometimes it takes away from the nice chisled face. But not so with these guys.

Her big sissy - Tulip was in her first show this weekend and took 4 Grands. So I think they might do okay.


----------



## hairicane (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats, she is a looker for sure!!


----------

